# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Breeding Chubby frogs?

## Joey

Ok, so im looking for information on breeding K. Pulchra. Has any one here had experience in them or alternatively a species with  comparative breeding requirements? All i've amanged to find is "that it's easy" but i know nothing about breeding frogs. 

I started writing a are sheet on these for the April/May contest but didn't have the time to finish it. As i've started id like to see it completed and feel that a section on breeding would round it up nicely. 

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## frogged

The chubbies down here, where they occur native, experience a year round summer, with a monsoon period during november and december. However, based on walking around some of the parks, I've noted that whenever there is rain, these frogs go breeding mode.

----------


## Poly

Hmm, I'll have to try to breed my chubbies, if in fact I have a female with my male, and not two males!

----------

